# Another "Is this a **** test" thread.



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.

Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm. 

My point is why can't she get it herself during the day? She always say she forgot and then wants to argue with me/them about why something wasn't ready or the cost while I'm in line.

The last thing I want to do in my high-stress job at the end of the day is fight traffic to go running into the pharmacy at closing time and beg them to fill a script.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The easiest solution to this is to move your prescriptions to a pharmacy that is close to your work.

Having said that my pharmacy is 3 blocks from my house and you have to turn a corner. I can go to their website for refills before opening and Pick them up 10 seconds before closing. They are open until 6:30 and have saturday morning hours. If there is a fitness test going on here it is your pharmacy testing to see how much of their **** you will take. 

If she can send you a text at 5, she can easily get to the pharmacy more easily than you can. So if this is some sort of fitness test there are 2 ways to win it. Tell her you have to stay 10 minutes late so she will have to go herself. Or, you take your insurance card and flip it over call the prescriptions # on back and let the mailman pick up her meds.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you told her??? 

Some people don't really GET it when they are putting someone else out.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

She can have her prescriptions delivered, just join the right pharmacy.

Yes it is a test.

Yes you probably fail it most of the time.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Or door number three. Be totally honest with her: You are there all day and the pharmacy is just down the road. Asking me to pick something up after work adds a lot of stress to my evening commute because the pharmacy closes at 5:30. I'd appreciate it if you would take care of it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How urgent are these? Refills or new? How is her health? 

Once is one thing, but “on several occasions” just doesn’t compute to me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.
> 
> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...


Does the word no exist in your vocabulary?
Especially when it concerns your wife.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.
> 
> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...


It is stressful because (1) you have to hurry, (2) she is not happy with the way you handle the purchase, and (3) this is a reoccurring event. I like @Mr. Nail (and others) suggestions. However, I think (2) and (3) are the big stressors. Does she find fault generally with the way you run her errands? 

Seems to me like you feel she is infringing on your life after a hard day at work. If you say no over what she sees as a small thing, that will likely cause another problem, right? Would not a conversation addressing the point of view of both of y'all be worth the angst?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Does the word no exist in your vocabulary?
> Especially when it concerns your wife.


It shouldn't be all that hard. A simple "no" is all that is needed. If she isn't bedridden she can solve this situation herself.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you met your wife man? 

You know the one who gets foot rubs from other men and stuff?

Let me spell it out for you. She is selfish and self centered.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Livvie said:


> Or door number three. Be totally honest with her: You are there all day and the pharmacy is just down the road. Asking me to pick something up after work adds a lot of stress to my evening commute because the pharmacy closes at 5:30. I'd appreciate it if you would take care of it.


This ^^




CharlieParker said:


> Once is one thing, but “on several occasions” just doesn’t compute to me.


And this.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Her request that you inconvenience and stress yourself out to do this is ridiculous. It's one thing to ask you to pick up milk--that's not a time-sensitive thing. It's something else completely for her to inconvenience you and add more stress to your day, when she could easily do it herself. She's being lazy and selfish.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her.


N.....O


Pretty simple.

If she gets angry, Too bad. So sad. Goodbye.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Let me spell it out for you. She is selfish and self centered.


It sure sounds like it, doesn't it?

To the OP - if you haven't told her it's a major pain for you to do at the end of the day, tell her. If you have told her, I know this is immature, but I'd just be "3 minutes too late after rushing" a few times in a row.

Also, is she waiting until the very last minute to get them refilled? I'd look into a pharmacy that will mail them.

Regarding the big picture Do you have small children at home she would have to bundle up and take with her? -- it does seem thoughtless and selfish that she would think nothing of inconveniencing you with this task when she can't be bothered to walk two blocks to save YOU some hassle.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> Have you told her???
> 
> Some people don't really GET it when they are putting someone else out.


Yes, several times. I made it very clear this annoys me greatly.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Does the word no exist in your vocabulary?
> Especially when it concerns your wife.


Yes it exists, and I have told her no. The question of this thread is why is she asking me when she knows I don't like it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Why? Because she knows she can make you do that no matter how much you don't like it. She likes the game. She wins and you lose. 

Obviously, your "no" doesn't mean much. You need to fix that.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 29, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> Yes it exists, and I have told her no. The question of this thread is why is she asking me when she knows I don't like it.


I guess because she doesn't care that you don't like it. She wants to go to the pharmacy and get her prescription less than she wants to annoy you. So you annoyed + her prescription > you not annoyed + her getting her own prescription.

This is assuming she's able bodied and the prescription is not necessary for a condition that makes it painful for her to leave the house or something.


----------



## Flowerpetals (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree... she’s asking you to do it because she knows you will do it for her. I suggest telling her “sorry I’m working later today and can’t make it to the pharmacy, you’ll have to go yourself.” Keep feeding her that excuse until she gets her lazy butt to the pharmacy herself. And enjoy your ride home, maybe stop for an ice cream or treat yourself to something. You deserve a reward for putting up her!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why? Why does she do it?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She does it because her time is more important than Maj's.


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> Yes it exists, and I have told her no. The question of this thread is why is she asking me when she knows I don't like it.


Yes...this is a **** test. You pass it by letting her know politely you are otherwise busy and that she's fully capable of walking the two blocks to get it on her own time. Next time she asks similar make sure you have a consistent response. Your time and attention are valuable. 

Why does she do it? Sometimes a woman wants a man that's capable of standing up for themselves. These types of things are little games to tease out who you really are...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.
> 
> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...


Why the hell don't you just tell her 'Hon, you're the one who's home all day; I'd think it's a better use of both of our times if you remain responsible for such things'?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> Yes it exists, and I have told her no. The question of this thread is why is she asking me when she knows I don't like it.


Because you do what she asks you to do. Obviously you do, or she would have stopped asking you.

Either that, or there's something else wrong with the marriage and she is using this to add to her justification of being unhappy with you.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.
> 
> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with your family--trying to be fair here. Is she working from home? What else does she do at home--other responsibilities? Is she poor at time management? Does she wait until 5 and think, oops, I forgot to get properly dressed and go pick up my meds, I'll just call Maj and get him to do it on the way home? Either way, yall need to come to a consensus on this issue and lots of good advice has been given.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> My W is currently home most days now. I work for an old-school organization that counts "butts-in-seats", so I travel to work everyday. There is a pharmacy close to our house, like 2 blocks. If you open the front door you can see it.
> 
> Recently, on several occasions I get a text from the W after 5 pm asking if would stop at the pharmacy on my way home and get a script for her. I have to hurry because they won't start a new transaction after 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...


Honesty is always the best option, make what you wrote here your response. Something like, ok you really should have walked down the street yourself, I will try to get there in time, but I'm not going to stress myself out driving like a maniac in the traffic so you might have to go tomorrow. 

Just be open about it. Don't hold annoyed feelings in just to keep the peace it will take a little thing and eventually build it into a major issue.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Yes it exists, and I have told her no. The question of this thread is why is she asking me when she knows I don't like it.


She simply needs a spankin.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> My point is why can't she get it herself during the day? She always say she forgot and then wants to argue with me/them about why something wasn't ready or the cost while I'm in line.
> 
> The last thing I want to do in my high-stress job at the end of the day is fight traffic to go running into the pharmacy at closing time and beg them to fill a script.


I think a lot of wives look at their husband's as their butlers. I hate that ****. You just have to say no whether the **** hits the fan or not.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> Yes, [I've told her] several times. I made it very clear this annoys me greatly.


What was her reaction? What did she say?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> What was her reaction? What did she say?


She might not be a believer in his anger. Or she believes his anger doesn't mean anything.

Time for him to explain otherwise to her? To show, rather than tell?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> My point is why can't she get it herself during the day?


I'll be brutally honest.

The woman has cheated on you multiple times and you're *STILL* there. 

Before you get all up in arms, you need to look at the BIG picture. And the BIG picture is that you're still there which means the message you're sending her is, she can be the worst person on the planet and you'll *STILL* be right there, orbiting around her, eager to please her and wanting her to love you. You've been doing it for years because you're STILL THERE.

You can scoff all you want but your ACTIONS prove to her that you'll pretty much do whatever she wants you to do. 

And you've obviously *been* making her drug store pickups or you wouldn't be posting about it. Personally, I think you should be telling Miss Thang to get her dead ass out the front door and get them herself.

Don't you get tired of pandering to someone like her?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Who does the grocery shopping?

Just wondering. W could also get her scripts when she shops. If you work, and W doesn't, cut and dried.


----------

